# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  The Canadian Colosus-Paul Dillet

## ibiza69

1

----------


## ibiza69

2

----------


## ibiza69

3

----------


## ibiza69

4

----------


## ibiza69

5

----------


## ibiza69

6

----------


## ibiza69

7

----------


## ibiza69

8

----------


## ibiza69

9

----------


## ibiza69

10

----------


## ibiza69

11

----------


## ibiza69

12

----------


## ibiza69

13

----------


## ibiza69

14

----------


## ibiza69

15

----------


## ibiza69

16

----------


## ibiza69

inject here!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

17

----------


## ibiza69

18

----------


## ibiza69

19

----------


## ibiza69

20

----------


## ibiza69

21

----------


## ibiza69

22

----------


## ibiza69

23

----------


## Ocnorb36

:EEK: ............big boy........think he could take on Ronnie?? Nice pics

Oc

----------


## ibiza69

paul is getting up there in age, he also did not qualify for this years Mr. Olympia. although his chest is lacking, if he gets in shape he could be top 6 material again. His best condition by far were the '94-97 Mr. olympias.

----------


## ibiza69

24

----------


## ibiza69

25

----------


## ibiza69

26

----------


## ibiza69

27

----------


## ibiza69

28

----------


## ibiza69

29

----------


## ibiza69

30

----------


## ibiza69

31

----------


## ibiza69

32

----------


## ibiza69

33

----------


## ibiza69

34

----------


## ibiza69

35

----------


## ibiza69

36

----------


## Penetrator

Remember the Flex issue with the suspenders! Great pics!

----------


## ibiza69

37

----------


## ibiza69

38

----------


## ibiza69

39

----------


## ibiza69

40

----------


## ibiza69

41

----------


## ibiza69

42

----------


## ibiza69

43

----------


## ibiza69

44

----------


## ibiza69

45

----------


## ibiza69

46

----------


## ibiza69

47

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *inject here!!!!*


Thats what i thought  :LOL:  

Nice thread!

----------


## Big Show 23

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *inject here!!!!*


 :LOL:  As conservative as I am I couldn't help laughing.And he certainly isn't lacking any weins in which to inject.But I always found that big clump of veins in his pecs kinda gross

----------

